
I Know What You Download - melzarei
https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/
======
wtmt
This can be used for amusement, but is in no way reliable to know what you (or
anyone else) downloads. It could possibly act as a starting point to track
what someone is downloading/seeding when used with other mechanisms.

 _> How we collect data_

 _> Our system collects torrent files in two ways: parsing torrent sites and
listening DHT network. We have more than 1.500.000 torrents which where
classified and which are using now for collecting peer sharing facts (up to
200.000.000 daily). We don't guarantee we can show ALL peer sharing facts:

> Single IP address could be assigned to multiple users. It depends on user's
> ISP. For example mobile operators often used this schema._

Self-explanatory, but this could also be the case for home broadband where
CGNAT is used. This means your public torrent downloads (or even if you don’t
have any downloads) will be seen along with many others’ downloads as a single
list.

 _> IP address could be dynamic. In such case it changes every time user
connects to the Internet or periodically._

Again, self-explanatory. Unless one obtains and uses a static addresses (not
the default for most home connections), what you see here could be somewhat
similar to the previous point.

 _> User could download torrent which we don't have_

Aka private trackers and torrents, which is what many people who know how to
torrent and do it regularly would drift towards. The torrent files from
private trackers set a “private” flag that makes the torrent client disable
features like DHT (distributed hash table) and PEX (peer exchange) for those
torrents. So unless you have a working account on the tracker and join a
swarm, you cannot find out about other peers from public sources.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Can someone explain this:

[https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=8.8.8.8](https://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/en/peer/?ip=8.8.8.8)

?

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Probably the first stages of the blue goo infiltrating our cyberphysical
infrastructures. Prepare to be disassembled for scanning!

------
ars
Not a single one of the links listed is correct for me. (And I am not NAT'd.)

~~~
leetcrew
unless you pay extra for a static ip, there's bound to be false-positives on a
site like this.

~~~
ars
I've had the same IP for months now.

~~~
rahuldottech
Multiple homes/routers/connections can be assigned the same IP.

~~~
ubercow13
They said they aren’t behind CGNAT

~~~
ars
Clicking through on a particular torrent, till I get the IP list for that
torrent, my IP doesn't actually show on that list.

So I suspect a bug in the display, perhaps if you download nothing, it shows
incorrect info?

------
banana_giraffe
I do wonder how their categorizations work. There are lot of things classified
as Movies that are clearly TV shows. This doesn't bode well for what they call
"Child Porn". If they sell the lists of these IPs, it's rather scary to think
it's as reliable as their Movie or TV filters.

------
lostgame
MacOS Mojave/Safari, Toronto, Canada. Dunno why, but I got nothing.

I just didn’t see anything in the list. _shrug_ I guess it didn’t work for me.

~~~
sturmeh
You're not downloading popular torrents on public trackers?

~~~
skinnymuch
Is that surprising? I would assume the vast majority of people don’t download
torrents if I had to guess.

~~~
sturmeh
Not at all, I was proposing why the list would be empty.

------
somehnguy
Well that was pretty interesting. Nothing listed for my external IP as I
expected. But I hopped onto one of my VPN providers endpoints and got a huge
list - mostly TV shows, movies, and porn. Not exactly unexpected but still
neat to see.

~~~
kovek
I believe now that you're on the list they'll track what you download?

~~~
bardan
I think they have just been joining the most active torrents on popular
trackers. You can't watch for what somebody torrents just with their IP
address, you have to be watching the torrent itself.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Unreliable. My ISP in Hamburg, Germany recently got some Iranian and Ukrainian
IPv4 space allocated. And it locates me in Aachen, about 500km/310 miles to
the southwest.

------
werdnapk
Well, not sure what I expected, but my (dynamic) IP was used about a week ago
to download a porn torrent and it's the only item listed.

------
remmargorp64
This is why you should never torrent without using a VPN and/or seedbox. I'm
partial towards put.io myself.

------
weare138
Anyone else finding a crapton of porn? Because I'm finding crapton of porn.

------
Geee
Does this work for anyone?

~~~
nayaketo
It shows some of my torrent downloads tangled with tons of other torrent
downloads that are not mine. Looks like it's showing all downloads for a
particular IP and my ISP uses shared IP for multiple customers.

~~~
slenk
Wait what, ISPs NAT their customers now?

That's just not cool

~~~
thisisastopsign
Well we have run out of IPv4 and ISPs aren’t in a hurry to adopt IPv6. Also,
isn’t this common in apartment complexes?

~~~
slenk
...now that I think about it I think I was NATted before; I just wasn't smart
enough to know what it was at the time. Now you have made me think.

Fun fact: the college I graduated had a /16 with a student population of ~4k.
Every single device got it's own public IP address.

------
lonelappde
All I see is a generic page plastered wall to wall with ads.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Nothing for me on my static ip

------
3xblah
Redirects from https to http.

------
thunderbong
Why is this flagged?

~~~
c0nducktr
Because users flagged it.

A better question might be, "why did you flag this post?", although those who
did won't likely see your comment.

Edit: Your account is from 2012, are you still learning how this site works?

~~~
thunderbong
I do know how the HN works. But I can't see who flagged it. So it's really a
genuine question - I don't see anything about the site that is against the
guidelines. And I'm trying to understand why whoever flagged it did so.

~~~
alanfranz
For posts, flag seems to be a proxy for the missing downvote button, to many
users. Sad, but that's the way it goes.

